# Fahrradgeschäft zum Kauf gesucht



## X-Caliber (6. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche im Raum Mittelfranken jetzt oder später ein Radsportgeschäft zur Übernahme. Daher meine Frage : kennt von Euch jemand einen Inhaber, der in nächster Zeit sein Geschäft aufgeben möchte ( Rente etc. ) bzw. hat von Euch jemand selbst einen gut eingeführten Laden der zum Verkauf steht ?
Grundsätzlich bin ich für jede ernst gemeinte Info dankbar !



Ride on !

X-Caliber


----------



## jojolintzi (6. Januar 2007)

bei uns in der nähe von nbg hat demletzt jmd sein fahrradgeschäft aufgegeben.(rente)
er hatte zwar nicht wirklich die besten bikes, aber mit n bisschen startkapital würde sich da bestimmt was schönes draus machen lassen, und der standort ist immerhin auch schon bekannt. (wenn du mehr infos haben willst: pm! )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (6. Januar 2007)

jojolintzi schrieb:


> bei uns in der nähe von nbg hat demletzt jmd sein fahrradgeschäft aufgegeben.(rente)
> er hatte zwar nicht wirklich die besten bikes, aber mit n bisschen startkapital würde sich da bestimmt was schönes draus machen lassen, und der standort ist immerhin auch schon bekannt. (wenn du mehr infos haben willst: pm! )


Meinst Du den Fahrrad "Siemon" 

Hab mich neulich schon gewundert das der Laden leer war  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Ken****Barbie (6. Januar 2007)

In Forchheim hat auch ein Laden aufgegeben bzw. ist umgezogen. In der Bayreuther Str. in Forchheim. Da war früher auch schon der Bikepoint und der ging eigentlich ganz gut. Du hättest in Forchheim wenn du dich geschickt anstellst, dass ganze Einzugsgebiet aus der Fränkischen Schweiz.


----------



## jojolintzi (7. Januar 2007)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Meinst Du den Fahrrad "Siemon"
> 
> Hab mich neulich schon gewundert das der Laden leer war
> 
> ...



jop, war kurz vor schluss noch mal da, nd hab mir n paar sachen billig geholt..
hat aber schon im sommer zu gemacht.


----------



## Coffee (7. Januar 2007)

wilde spekulationen lassen wir mal. ausserdem ging es hier grundliegend um was anderes. wenn jemand einen tipp für den threadersteller hat, kann er dies ja per pm machen 

grüße coffee


----------



## X-Caliber (8. Januar 2007)

Hmm , danke- das ist leider bisher nicht sehr ergiebig für mich gewesen.
Vielleicht weiß ja doch noch jemand etwas. Ich such ja auch kein Ladenlokal wo schon mal ein Shop drinnen war sondern einen "funktionierenden" Laden zur Übernahe ( z.Bsp. wegen Ruhestand etc )

Gruß
X-Caliber


----------



## Coffee (9. Januar 2007)

Frag doch mal denn herrn schertl/feigl wann er in ruhestand geht  

coffee


----------

